# Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel



## RheinBarbe (13. Mai 2010)

Moin! #h

Muss mal eine Frage stellen, hoffe auf ein paar gute Antworten/Tipps.

Kurze Beschreibung:
Hatte in den letzten 14 Tagen 2 schöne Bisse auf ein Tauwurmbündel an der U-Pose, beide versemmelt. #c
Haken war Größe 4/0er (Einzelhaken, Wallerhaken) mit einfach aufgespießten Tauis, so dass der "Medusa Effekt" im Wasser auftritt. Die Ruten lagen beide male im RodPod mit einer Bremseinstellung (Freilauf) die gerade so eingestellt war, dass die U-Pose nicht mehr Schnur durch die Auftriebskraft der U-Pose nehmen kann. Gewässer ist Lahn, 4-6m tief, wenig bis mittlere Strömung.

Biss 1:
Pieper geht los, Schnur wird genommen. Ich lasse etwas abziehen, nehme dann die Rute in die Hand, zieht noch etwas mehr ab. Kicke dann den Freilauf raus und wollte beim nächsten run des Fisches anschlagen, jedoch der Köder wurde losgelassen. Kein Fisch!

Biss 2:
Selbes spiel wie oben, jedoch nachdem der Pieper losging bin ich direkt zur Rute, Freilauf raus und relativ früh den Anhieb gesetzt. Kein Fisch!

Hatte nach dem ersten Erlebnis gedacht, dass ich beim nächsten Biss früher anschlage, nicht das es mir nochmal so ergeht und der Fisch den Köder loslässt. Hat aber auch nicht funktioniert. Habe sonst immer rein mit Köderfischchen auf Waller geangelt und wenn da ein Biss kam, wurden die Bisse von mir selten verhauen. Mit der Tauwurmgeschichte ist aber allerdings irgendwie im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der Wurm drin.... 

*Was mache ich denn großartig falsch?*

Meine Überlegungen sind:
a) Einfach Pech gehabt, dass bei 1.Biss der Fisch losgelassen hat und beim 2. der Haken nicht gesessen hat.

b) Ich die Ruten steiler stellen soll, die Bremse mehr zu mache und sich der Fisch selber hakt (wie in den Wallerfilmen)?

c) Beim ersten Biss zu lange gewartet habe, der Fisch den Haken gespürt hat und deshalb den Köder ausgespuckt hat?

d) Es beim zweiten Biss evtl. kein Waller, sondern ein Aal gebissen hat, der das Bündel nicht voll inhaliert hatte und womöglich gar nicht den Haken im Maul hatte? _(Anmerkung: Hatte an der Stelle dieses Jahr schon eine Schlange gefangen)_

e) Bei einem Wurmbündel noch einen "Angstdrilling" drunterschalten sollte, der in kurzem Abstand unter dem Einzelhaken zwischen den Würmern frei rumbaumelt?

f) Das Tauwurmbündel direkt auf einen Drilling aufziehen sollte, anstatt auf einen Einzelhaken?


*Help me, SOS!! |bigeyes
*

Gruß
LD


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Woran das im Einzelnen lag mag ich nicht sagen können, war ja nicht dabei. Aber grundsätzlich würde ich bei einem großen Wurmbündel immer einen Angstdrilling dazunehmen, falls der beschickte Haken nicht packt. 
Du kannst ja nicht großartig viel falsch gemacht haben, der Fisch hat ja gebissen, nur nicht gehakt. Denke der Teufel liegt im Detail bzw. Vorfach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Vermutlich kein Waller, sondern entweder Weißfisch oder Krebse.

Ich verwende als Montage ein Vorfach mit 6 - 10/er Einzelhaken dran, auf dem Vorfach frei laufend nen einfachen 2 - 4/0er Meereshaken, auf den kommen die Würmer, ziemlich am Ende eingestochen, so dass sie über den großen Einzelhaken am Ende "runterhängen".

Wenn Waller beißen, sind sie da normalweise immer sauber gehakt, die packen sich auch ein Bündel mit 20 - 30 Würmern locker weg, selbst wenns kleine sind und haben normalerweise auch nicht vor, die wieder loszulasssen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Wichtig ist im Fluss auch, weit genug vom Grund wegzukommen, nach meinen Erfahrungen mindestens 1 Meter, am besten immer Mittelwasser! Erst dann hat man langsam Ruhe vor Krebsen, und auch Weißfische zuppeln deutlich weniger dran rum.. Und bei um die 4m Wassertieefe holt sich der Waller auch Köder direkt unter der Oberfläche..

Und wenns irgendwie geht, würde ich immer noramle Lauf- oder Feststellposen verwenden, auf U - Posen greife ich echt nur im Notfall zurück.

Um die in Strömung den Meter vom Grund weghalten zu können, braucht man ja viel zu viel "Montagelänge", was wiederum lange Ruten benötigt, was dann wiederum einen schwierigen Drill bei Großwallern bedeutet.

Alles was bei Rutenlängen deutlich über 3m rausgeht, machts bei großen Wallern nur unnötig schwierig.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> ...Biss 1:
> Pieper geht los, Schnur wird genommen. Ich lasse etwas abziehen, nehme dann die Rute in die Hand, zieht noch etwas mehr ab. *Kicke dann den Freilauf raus und wollte beim nächsten run des Fisches anschlagen,* jedoch der Köder wurde losgelassen. Kein Fisch!...



Das war meiner Meinung nach ein Tick zu spät gewollt, der Anschlag hätte noch während des Run kommen müssen.
Ansonsten würde ich für ein Tauwurmbündel definitiv einen Drilling bevorzugen.
Aber mal sehen, was die wirklichen Wallerangler unter uns, dazu schreiben, ich hatte bisher nur einen Zufallsfang von 1,12m auf ne unspektakuläre Grundmontage(Anfängerglück).:m


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Danke euch erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.

Dann werde ich das auch mal so machen mit den 2 Haken. Hatte so eine ähnliche Montage schon mal mit Köderfisch an der Wallerpose gefischt, jedoch hatte ich da am unteren Haken des Vorfachs den Fisch aufgespießt und der Haken oben drüber baumelt dann frei am Köderfisch. Bei der Wurmmontage wäre die Bestückung ja dann genau andersrum (am oberen Haken die Würmer, der untere Haken frei).

Und wann ist es am sinnvollsten mit dem Anschlag? 
Lange abziehen lassen oder gleich anschlagen? 
Das mit der Bremse, mehr zudrehen auch lieber sein lassen oder ist dies  doch die bessere Variante?
Oder alles so lassen wie es ist, nur die Anbissstelle modifizieren?

Beim Köderfischbiss warte ich in der Regel nicht lange, die Waller haben den Köfi meistens intus und schwimmen weiter. Denke beim Wurmbündel ist das nicht wirklich anders, oder?

@Thomas: Also der Pieper ging in beiden Fällen schon ab wie ein Düsenjet. Denke nicht, dass es Weissfische waren. Krebse gibt es in der Lahn (zum Glück) keine, bzw. ist mir nicht bekannt. Werde aber mal die Vorfachlänge auf 1m aufwärts verlängern. Versuch macht kluch!



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das war meiner Meinung nach ein Tick zu  spät gewollt, der Anschlag hätte noch während des Run kommen müssen.
> Ansonsten würde ich für ein Tauwurmbündel definitiv einen Drilling  bevorzugen.


Das ist ja die Gretchenfrage. Wartet man zu lange, lässt er vielleicht los. Schlägt man zu früh an, sitzt der Haken nicht/nicht richtig. Wie oben geschrieben, bin normal auch ein "Frühanschlager" und denke bei einem Wallerbiss ist das auch die richtige Anschlagvariante. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, wie es nicht geht, weiß ich ja jetzt... 


Gruß
LD


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*



> Beim Köderfischbiss warte ich in der Regel nicht lange, die Waller haben den Köfi meistens intus und schwimmen weiter. Denke beim Wurmbündel ist das nicht wirklich anders, oder?


Kannste eher noch schneller anschlagen..
Vor allem mit der von mir geschilderten Montage.

Das einzige, was Du da etwas rumprobieren  musst, ist die Haken- und Ködergröße, die bei euch da am besten funktioniert.

Je kälter das Wasser, desto kleiner Haken und Köder.. 

Waller fressen aber nach meinen Erfahrungen bereits bei Temperaturen ab deutlich über 8 oder 9 Grad, da allerdings hat man mit großen Haken/Ködern nicht so viele Chancen auf einen verwertbaren Biss..

Wenn ihr einen geüngend großen Wallerbestand habt, lohnt sich auch immer mal ein Versuch mit Spinnfischen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Ich glaube, solche Probleme hat jeder schon mal gehabt. Für meinen Teil hab ich mich für folgende Einstellung entschieden.

Bei einem Biß wird sofort angeschlagen, ohne zögern, denn :

Ein guter Fisch macht kurzen Prozess mit einem Köder. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der erst mal mit einem Zipfelchen im Maul wegschwimmt um später den Rest zu inhalieren.

Geht der Anhieb daneben, war´s ein kleiner Fisch den ich sowieso nicht haben wollte.


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Kannste eher noch schneller anschlagen..*
> Vor allem mit der von mir geschilderten Montage.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, solche Probleme hat jeder schon mal gehabt. Für meinen Teil hab ich mich für folgende Einstellung entschieden.
> 
> *Bei einem Biß wird sofort angeschlagen, ohne zögern,* denn :
> 
> ...


So in etwa ist auch mein Gedanke. Werde an der Anbissstelle den zweiten Haken mit dabeisetzen und beim Anhieb kurzen Prozess machen.

Aller guten Dinge sind drei, der Nächste sitzt! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Erzähl dann auch mal, obs gefunzt hat ;-)


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erzähl dann auch mal, obs gefunzt hat ;-)


Natürlich! :g


----------



## Allround-Angler (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Je größer der Köder, desto mehr Fehlbisse (vor allem von Fischen mit kleinerem Maul, die einen großen Wallerhaken schlichtweg nicht reinbekommen).
Diese Erfahrung durfte ich auch schon (und wohl viele andere auch) machen, wobei bei mir mit Wurmbündel noch nicht einmal ein Run erfolgte.
Bis dann mal endlich ein (nicht mal so großer) Wels kam.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Normalerweise ist das "zuppeln" eben auch kein Waller.
Die Waller (auch kleinere) packen (wie immer beim angeln: normalerweise! Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) und ziehen weg.
Meist auch relativ ruhig und relativ langsam, aber stetig..


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> ...mit kleinerem Maul, die einen großen Wallerhaken schlichtweg nicht reinbekommen)...



Ich weis ja nicht, aber die Waller, die ich bis jetzt sah, da hatten selbst die Kleinen(um nen Meter Länge)alle eine so große Futterluke, dass da bequem der Kopf eines Baby reingepasst hätte.|kopfkrat#c


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht, aber die Waller, die ich bis jetzt sah, da hatten selbst die Kleinen(um nen Meter Länge)alle eine so große Futterluke, dass da bequem der Kopf eines Baby reingepasst hätte.|kopfkrat#c


|bigeyes  Äh, ich bleib vorerst doch bei Tauwurm und Köderfisch...


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Hi,

nur mal so für mich, wie groß wählst Du den Abstand zwischen U-Pose und Haken?

LG

Doc


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Um 1 Meter vom Boden wegzukommen brauchst Du je nach Strömung mindestens 1,50m Entfernung von U - Pose zu Köder.

Deswegen empfehle ich ja wo immer es geht, statt U - Pose eine Lauf/Feststellpose zu verwenden.


----------



## Hackersepp (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Ich denke auch das es keine Waller waren.

Du kannst es mit der Aalfischerei vergleichen. An manchen GEwässern kriegt man auf einen angebotenen Tauwurm immer zig "mysteriöse Bisse".  Meistens sind es Rotaugen oder sonstige kleine Weissfische, die an dem Tauwurm knabbern.


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Meine Montage ist _anders_.





















Der Abstand vom Gewässerboden bis zur Anbissstelle ist 70cm, der Abstand zur U-Pose 80cm (willkürlich gewählt). Habe so weniger Vertüdelungen (und mehr Bisse) als bei der herkömmlichen U-Posenmontage. Auch kann ich mir sicher sein, das nicht U-Pose und Köder ein Knäuel bilden, falls der Strömungsdruck zu gering ist und die Montage dadurch schlecht im Wasser liegt (linkes Bild).






Hoffe es kommt einigermaßen rüber wie die Montage aussieht.

Gruß
LD


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*



> falls der Strömungsdruck zu gering ist und die Montage dadurch schlecht im Wasser liegt


Wie gesagt:
Wo es geht, immer normale Posen statt U - Posen einsetzen!
Gerade bei geringer Strömung..


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> Wo es geht, immer normale Posen statt U - Posen einsetzen!
> Gerade bei geringer Strömung..


*hust* Bis neulich hatte ich immer eine Posenmontage draußen, jedoch meinte mein Schwimmer bei einem Auswurf sich selbstständig zu machen.

Bin im Moment auf einem U-Posen Trip, Bisse kommen, nur die Verwertung ist halt noch mangelhaft. Habe aber auch noch eine weitere Wallerpose hier liegen, wird bestimmt bald wieder montiert. #6


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Danke Axel! 

Hm... aber irgendwie... ich kann mich nicht sooo recht mit dem Aufbau der Montage anfreunden.
Versuch es mal so:

Auf der Hauptschnur das Grundblei, freilaufend mit Boom, Gummiperle, Wirbel, langes Vorfach ca. 1-1,4m, auf dem Vorfach ca. die U-Pose, ca 10-20cm vor dem oder die Haken. Ggf längeres Vorfach nehmen. Beim Biss sofort anschlagen! 

Ist nur ein Vorschlag, was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das es keine Waller waren.
> 
> Du kannst es mit der Aalfischerei vergleichen. An manchen GEwässern kriegt man auf einen angebotenen Tauwurm immer zig "mysteriöse Bisse".  Meistens sind es Rotaugen oder sonstige kleine Weissfische, die an dem Tauwurm knabbern.


Rotauge schließe ich mal aus, die Bisse waren schon heftig.
Der Abzug war ähnlich wie hier in dem Video, lediglich immer mal 1 Sekunde Pause, dann ging es wieder ab wie ein Torpedo.

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Bq54VmUb1E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Bq54VmUb1E&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Danke Axel!
> 
> Hm... aber irgendwie... ich kann mich nicht sooo recht mit dem Aufbau der Montage anfreunden.
> Versuch es mal so:
> ...


Die Montage hatte ich früher immer gefischt, aber da weiß ich halt nie wie die Montage unter Wasser aussieht. Ist halt abhängig von dem Strömungsdruck und dem Auftrieb (Größe) der U-Pose. Hatte da wie oft gehabt, dass U-Pose und Anbissstelle sich vertüdelt haben. Deshalb hab ich bisschen rumprobiert und bin schließlich bei der oben gezeigten Version gelandet. Kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen, keine Vertüdelungen, Bisse kommen und vor allem egal wie die Strömung ist, der Köder wird immer gut angeboten. Sogar im worst case, wenn die U-Pose senkrecht nach oben schauen würde.

Wie gesagt, wollte eigentlich nicht die Montage als solche großartig umbauen, ledigich war mir unklar, wie ich die Anbissstelle/Rutenablage (Bremse, Neigung) sinnvoll verbessern kann und wann ich damit anzuschlagen habe. Werde das mit dem zweiten Haken unter/in dem Wurmbündel erstmal ausgiebig testen und berichten. #6

Gruß
LD


----------



## Fabiasven (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Moin, 

Wenn Weissfisch, dann Karpfen oder Brasse und die richtig groß. Hab den Biss von Lahndöbel mitbekommen. Kurze zeit später ging meine Grundmontage los. Hatte auf den 2er Haken Tauwürmer und nen kleinen Barsch gezogen. Abzug wie doof, renn zur Rute, schlag an, nix. Die Würmer waren ab, dr Barsch noch dran.


----------



## haigererangler (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

hab mir jetzt nur den ersten Post durgelesen, und hab auch direkt was dazu zusagen, 
Ich war letzen Sonntag am Wasser, auch 4er Hacken und ein Wurmbündel auf grund. 
2 Bisse hatte ich! habe ähnlich wie Lahn Döbbel reagiert, den ersten: Schnur gelassen dann angeschlagen, kein fisch
dann den andere: mein pipser hat lautstark angefangen zu piepen und ich hab sofort angeschlagen. kein fisch. 
an der Stelle sind angeblich viele Barsche.


----------



## Fabiasven (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Bei Barsch hatte ich noch nie Probleme, die ziehen ab, Anschlag, Barsch dran.


----------



## TJ. (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

@Fabi
Aber nicht bei nem 4/0er Wallerhaken die vbekommt nicht jeder Barsch rein.

Denke aber auch, dass es kein Waller war der gebissen hat.
Beim Wurmangeln auf Wels würd ich persöhnlich auf einen Drilling zurückgreifen. Und zwar an der ganz nurmalen u-Posen Montage. Vorfach von 1,5cm-2m u-pose drauf  und bei wurm max eine Hand breit dahinter den Drilling (Gamakatsu Trebele 16) Größe 3/0

Bei zu großen Abstand zu U-Pose kanns beim Fischen mit Wurmbündeln auch zu Fehlbissen kommen weil der Waller die U-Pose Attakiert. Bei geringem Abstand nimmt er beides.

Deswegen würde ich persöhnlich auch die normale Variante vorziehen erst recht wenn jemand mit Rasselposen fischt.

Gruß Thomas​


----------



## Fabiasven (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*



TJ. schrieb:


> @Fabi
> Aber nicht bei nem 4/0er Wallerhaken die vbekommt nicht jeder Barsch rein.​


​ 

Das hat ja auch niemand behauptet. Ich sprach ja generell über die Erfahrung von Barschbissen


----------



## Bassey (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Ich verwende eine Selbsthakmontage... Waller saugen ein und schwimmen ohne irgendwas weiter! Die machen keinen Stop wenn es kein Megafisch als Köder ist....
Ich nehme ein Antitangleboom, 250g Blei und dafür nen kräftigen Stopper mit Perle... Dafür verwendest du dann am besten Circlehooks...


----------



## Fabiasven (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Hab dann mal gebastelt. Den Einzelhaken kann mit aufgrund der Stopper variieren. Hoffe das es funzt.

Nein, man muss keine Korkpose benutzen, hatte nur keine U-Pose mehr:q

Habs gestern mal getestet. Der Drilling wird gut verdeckt. Werde es die tage nochmal richtig testen, hoffe das ein Fisch auch den Tester spielt


----------



## TJ. (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Lass doch den Einzelhaken einfach weg und fisch nur mit Drilling.
Mal angenommen du bekommst auf diese konstrucktion eine guten fisch ran kann es vorkommen, dass der einzelhaken runterrutscht und direkt am Drilling anliegt. Schon ekann ein Hebel entstehen unbd der Fisch ist weg.

Den Abstand zu U-Pose würd ich auch noch deutlich verkleinern wie ich schon geschrieben hab die druckwellen welche von der Pose ausgehen welche in der Strömung flattert kann zu Fehlbissen führen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Camouflage (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

hey,...
bin zwar auch kein wels profi, aber wenn, dann würde ich zuerst den drilling mit den würmern aufziehen und darunter den einzelhaken,...
anschlagen würde ich immer sofort nach erreichen der rute,...
versteh noch nicht so ganz wie thomas das meint,..
kenne u-posen montagen nur so das der auftriebskörper ziemlich unmittelbar vor dem haken/köder angebracht werden,...
falls es bei der u-posenmontage durch wechselnde strömungsverhältnisse zu vertüddelungen kommen sollte, kann man diesen mit einer art "light knochen" montage entgegenwirken,....
grade an größeren gewässern macht einem der wind bei der benutzung von posen oftmals das leben schwer,.... 
aber das ist sicher von fall zu fall zu entscheiden, welche montage sinn macht,...
wenn seine bisse bringt wird sie schon nicht verkehrt sein,...
würde in diesem fall so verfahren, dass ich auf cirkle hook wechsel, mir das gedöns mit dem zweiten haken spare und einfach den freilauf soweit zu machen wie es der sichere stand der rute erlaubt,...
bei nem biss auf den anschlag verzichten und einfach drillen,...
dürfte sinniger sein als die komplette (bisse bringende) montage umzustellen, zumal ich/wir die begebenheiten nicht kennen,...
achja, die ruten würde ich so steil wie möglich stellen und ein genügend großes gewicht verwenden um die montagen straff vorzuspannen,...
also min.250g aufwärts,...
besser mit abrissstein, falls die entfernung ein werfen von hand zulässt, oder ein boot benutzt werden kann,..
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## TJ. (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Anschlag bei Biss auf Tauwurmbündel*

Genau so meine ich es auch also normale u_posenmontage wo der Haken unmittelbar nach der U-Pose kommt.

Mit den Fehlbissen war das ja so gemeint es gibt leute die machen zwischen u_pose und Haken nochmal 30-40cm abstand und da kann es sein, dass dir ein wels die Pose attackiert aber nicht den haken nimmt.

Gruß Thomas


----------

